# 2012 Breeding Project



## MrVampire181

So here's my official 2012 breeding thread! Now I have more tanks, more fish, more equipment than ever so that means lots of nice fish are on the way!

First up are the spawning pairs:

Opaque White HMPK pair from Chaba in Thailand. 

Salamander HMPK pair from one of my breeder friends on Facebook.

White/gold platinum male from a friend on Facebook and a white and green platinum marble from the same breeder as the Salamanders. 

Some females from the breeder of the Salamanders I bought in the fall (royal blue, green multi color, black marble, blue/purple marble).

A marble halfmoon male

And once they're grown a pair of Super Red HMPKs from Bettalover2033 on here. 

Spawn set up is the shallow spawn method. Getting some Anachris soon and all tanks/tubs have duckweed. I have three 10 gallon grow out tanks for very small spawns, one twenty gallon long for medium spawns and two thirty gallons for larger spawns. I have three 16.5 gallon tubs, two 4 gallon spawn tubs, and two 2.5 gallon tanks (that I'll eventually put something in). 

Some videos of my fish and fish room:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KyDg5xsAeg&list=UUTiy9Gkpozng5SdZtcWcm7A&index=1&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvP2FZ50v70&feature=related


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Cannot wait to see the vids! Which spawn are you doing first? How do you control the size of the spawn?


----------



## Badjer

Wow! You're so lucky your parents let you set this up! My mom said she'd let me have my fish tanks, but there's NO way she'd ever let me breed while I live here. I'll be watching for your spawn threads!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I watched your vid on the Shallow Spawn, and I was wondering if it was a good beginner method. Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Cannot wait to see the vids! Which spawn are you doing first? How do you control the size of the spawn?


The white opaques and the gold/marble pair are going in on the 26th if they get here in time. 



Badjer said:


> Wow! You're so lucky your parents let you set this up! My mom said she'd let me have my fish tanks, but there's NO way she'd ever let me breed while I live here. I'll be watching for your spawn threads!


They said I had to keep all the fish in my bedroom but that was a pain. 80 degrees year round, lots of water spills on the carpet, and the smell of medications, almond leaves, and fish food got to the point I hardly went in the room. I set up a Thai method outdoors last summer and then begged for the fish room. They finally gave in lol. 


MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I watched your vid on the Shallow Spawn, and I was wondering if it was a good beginner method. Thanks!


If you research a lot, learn betta body language, and have a larger tank (I highly recommend at least a 30 gallon) I would think so. But you have to watch them carefully and be diligent on water changes. For a first timer the good ol hobbyist method with a 10 gallon tank is the best.


----------



## styggian

Well, here's the thread to subscribe to. Looking forward to see how your plans come out.


----------



## Pewmew

nice! I'll be following this


----------



## dramaqueen

Put me down for a platinum.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Put me down for a platinum.


Will do DQ! I'll get some nice fish from the platinum pair.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

MrVampire181 said:


> The white opaques and the gold/marble pair are going in on the 26th if they get here in time.
> 
> 
> They said I had to keep all the fish in my bedroom but that was a pain. 80 degrees year round, lots of water spills on the carpet, and the smell of medications, almond leaves, and fish food got to the point I hardly went in the room. I set up a Thai method outdoors last summer and then begged for the fish room. They finally gave in lol.
> 
> If you research a lot, learn betta body language, and have a larger tank (I highly recommend at least a 30 gallon) I would think so. But you have to watch them carefully and be diligent on water changes. For a first timer the good ol hobbyist method with a 10 gallon tank is the best.


 I have a question, can you spawn them in the same tank you'll use as a grow-out?

BTW, Sorry about all of the questions, I'm fascinated by betta breeding.


----------



## MrVampire181

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I have a question, can you spawn them in the same tank you'll use as a grow-out?
> 
> BTW, Sorry about all of the questions, I'm fascinated by betta breeding.


I wouldn't because the pair will lose each other and the fry will have to look harder for food during the first weeks.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

MrVampire181 said:


> I wouldn't because the pair will lose each other and the fry will have to look harder for food during the first weeks.


So it's best to spawn in a small-ish tank (eg. 10 Gallons) and use a larger tank for growout (eg. 30 Gallons)?


----------



## tpocicat

^That's what I do unless the number of fry is very tiny, say 10-20 then I would leave them in the spawning tank.


----------



## MrVampire181

tpocicat said:


> ^That's what I do unless the number of fry is very tiny, say 10-20 then I would leave them in the spawning tank.


Agreed. But for best growth they require some space. I judge which grow out they go into after about 3 weeks when I can see how many will survive.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

MrVampire181 said:


> Agreed. But for best growth they require some space. I judge which grow out they go into after about 3 weeks when I can see how many will survive.


Is there any way to control the size of a spawn?


----------



## styggian

The easiest way is to cull the undesirable fry.


----------



## MrVampire181

Set up a 10 gallon spawn tank for the whites. I'll use the other tubs for my Salamander and marble pairs. Just got to get a bulb for my tank hood.


----------



## Luimeril

i'm eyeballing the guppies. :I because reasons. xD

gawd, i wish Ma would let me get that many tanks. of those sizes. i want a 30 for goldies one day.

and that reminds me... i'm running low on good food. :I my current is a mixture of NLS Grow, Attison's, i think, and some other food i had to crush and ended up powdering on accident. i need to buy some more. :B


----------



## MrVampire181

Luimeril said:


> i'm eyeballing the guppies. :I because reasons. xD
> 
> gawd, i wish Ma would let me get that many tanks. of those sizes. i want a 30 for goldies one day.
> 
> and that reminds me... i'm running low on good food. :I my current is a mixture of NLS Grow, Attison's, i think, and some other food i had to crush and ended up powdering on accident. i need to buy some more. :B


I'll probably ship out your fish the 2nd week of April. I think there's a young male. I have one confirmed but I need him so if the other one turns out to be male he'll go to you. I'll throw some extra food in (I have plenty).


----------



## Luimeril

whoo! \o/ males!

that gives me time to get off my lazy butt and actually CLEAN the 10. :I 

and thanks. x-x i got enough to last a while, but with 12 bettas, it's gonna go fast. :I that's my 10, plus Stephano, and my brother's boy.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Thanks for answering all of my questions! I'm intrigued by betta breeding and I'd like to try it some day.


----------



## tpocicat

Breeding bettas can be a lot of fun, but there is a lot of frustration involved too. Bettas don't always cooperate with our breeding plans LOL.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

tpocicat said:


> Breeding bettas can be a lot of fun, but there is a lot of frustration involved too. Bettas don't always cooperate with our breeding plans LOL.


LOL Have you bred before?


----------



## tpocicat

Yes, I'm currently raising my 4th batch, and am planning my 5th. I'm very new, but I'm learning a lot.


----------



## MrVampire181

*Pics of the breedng fish!*


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

^^
I love the blue/red dragon plakat. ^-^


----------



## MrVampire181

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> ^^
> I love the blue/red dragon plakat. ^-^


Him and the imbellis-cross male flare at EVERYTHING.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, nice fish! I love the white ones.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Ooh, nice fish! I love the white ones.


Getting them Tuesday!!!


----------



## lilyth88

Cuties.


----------



## MrVampire181

Thanks!


----------



## lilyth88

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> ^^
> I love the blue/red dragon plakat. ^-^


I agree. ^ I would possibly be interested in getting one of his babies if that's possible. Keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## MrVampire181

lilyth88 said:


> I agree. ^ I would possibly be interested in getting one of his babies if that's possible. Keep us updated with pictures!


I'm going to wait and see who I'm spawning him to. I have a shipment of 9 fish coming in the week of the 26th.


----------



## lilyth88

Ah, nice.


----------



## MrVampire181

Most likely he'll go to one of my green PK girls.


----------



## dramaqueen

What about the platinums?


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> What about the platinums?


The whites are opaque but I believe Data and my marble girl are platinums. Regardless they're all going in the spawn tubs in early April.

I'll save you some regardless lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

Set up 4 spawn tubs on the top of my 6ft shelf... without heaters the water will still be over 80F because of my space heaters that heat the room itself. Once I heat the three 16.5 gallon tubs beneath them it'll be even warmer. Also the temp swings will help kill weak fry from the start. The first four going in the tubs are the royal blues, opaque whites, salamanders/purple gas, and marble platinums. I think Ill hold off spawning until the first week of April so my food cultures will be ready and I can get all my grow outs fully set up.


----------



## bettalover2033

They are really going to produce some amazing fry. Really looking forward to the opaques.


----------



## dramaqueen

Instead of the platinum I think I'd like an opaque. They're beautiful. Lol. I know, you're thinking, DQ wants ALL the fish.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Instead of the platinum I think I'd like an opaque. They're beautiful. Lol. I know, you're thinking, DQ wants ALL the fish.


Lol I can just imagine packing that box :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol I can just imagine packing that box :lol:


 Box*es*. :lol: xD


----------



## MrVampire181

*Some more pics*

Spawn tubs









The main wall of the fish room








Data flaring, this shows his true color.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it would be boxES. Lol


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah, it would be boxES. Lol


Lol, USPS will pull up and unload like five transhipping boxes xD 

"What do you have in these?"
"Oh just some fish"
"Big ones"
"No about 500 small ones" 
:shock:


----------



## MrVampire181

JUST GOT THE WHITES!!! I thought they were opaques but they're actually platinums. Oh well lol. They are AMAZING. Can't wait to get them in their tanks and have them flare off


----------



## tpocicat

I love platinums! Maybe when you have fry to sell, I might want fry to buy.....


----------



## MrVampire181




----------



## MrVampire181

tpocicat said:


> I love platinums! Maybe when you have fry to sell, I might want fry to buy.....


No problem! She's full of eggs so this may be a big spawn. I want to spawn them as often as possible to get the maximum amount of fry from them. They are amazing. Can't wait to see what they produce.


----------



## MrVampire181

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vz273C82_g


----------



## bettalover2033

They look amazing. Your fish are beautiful...as always!

Now a few days to a week and you'd be getting some fry.


----------



## MrVampire181

About two weeks actually. I'm waiting for my other shipments to come in since one has my new cultures and BBS eggs.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh I see...well the more the better!


----------



## MrVampire181

Yup! I'm just getting everything ready now


----------



## styggian

Really nice looking fish!


----------



## MrVampire181

Thanks! The female ate some blood worms... the male looks at them and swims away. -_- He'll be hungry when I get back from California on Sunday night.... 

Changed jar water, added some water to spawn tubs today. Making sure everyone is going to be fine during my absence. 

Got my IAL from Amy! She gave me two almond leaf seeds... AWWW YEAAAHH!!! I have to go leave her some good feed back.

Speaking of IAL the male thinks the bubble underneath his is a nest... he keeps trying to lure her under there.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow. IAL seeds


----------



## MrVampire181

If I can grow them... lol.


----------



## bettalover2033

Don't they come from trees? So they're tree seeds then.

I hope you have a big enough yard.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think Indian Almond trees will grow in Colorado. lol You might have to keep them in a greenhouse or something.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wait, You just got platinums and you also have opaques? You're confusing me, Dom! lol


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Don't they come from trees? So they're tree seeds then.
> 
> I hope you have a big enough yard.


They can be kept indoors  



dramaqueen said:


> I don't think Indian Almond trees will grow in Colorado. lol You might have to keep them in a greenhouse or something.


Yeah no they can't. They'll be in the fish room since they'll direct sunlight and a warmer more controlled enviornment. 


dramaqueen said:


> Wait, You just got platinums and you also have opaques? You're confusing me, Dom! lol


Lol I have the platinum marbles and the platinum whites.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think I want the platinum whites. Those are the ones you just got, right?


----------



## MrVampire181

Yup just got them today! Looks like the female is quite fat with eggs so it should be a nice spawn! I'll save you one! 

He started making a nest so I seperated them visually so she doesn't drop eggs while I'm gone. Once I get back, they're going in the tub at the same time as rest of the pairs and they're getting a good feeding. 

Still have to bring down my other 30 gallon and buy another 16.5 gallon grow out tub (I use these for fry 2-4 weeks old and then transfer to the 30 gallons).


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> Thanks! The female ate some blood worms... the male looks at them and swims away. -_- He'll be hungry when I get back from California on Sunday night....
> 
> Changed jar water, added some water to spawn tubs today. Making sure everyone is going to be fine during my absence.
> 
> Got my IAL from Amy! She gave me two almond leaf seeds... AWWW YEAAAHH!!! I have to go leave her some good feed back.
> 
> Speaking of IAL the male thinks the bubble underneath his is a nest... he keeps trying to lure her under there.


She gave me some seeds too. Really neat.


----------



## MrVampire181

Last time I bought from her (awhile back... got sooo many leaves lol) she gave me IAL tea bags. She's so awesome.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> They can be kept indoors


Of course they can lol..

Okay let me just shut up since I obviously know nothing about the actual tree. Lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

bettalover2033 said:


> Of course they can lol..
> 
> Okay let me just shut up since I obviously know nothing about the actual tree. Lol.


Lol I only know what Amy gave me as far as planting them lol. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> Lol I only know what Amy gave me as far as planting them lol. :lol::lol::lol:


Well if it is anything as short as a bonzai tree..which is basically a stunted tree.

Eitherway, make sure you plant them deep into the pot...ground unless I am wrong about that too:roll::lol:


----------



## Amphibianite

Yeah I bought from Amy as well and got two seed.
Doing research only about 15% of all IA seeds actually hatch.
As well they will grow up to a good 60 foot tree, they will frow over ten feet in the first couple years. They will not drop leaves till end of their third year.
So going to be hard to grow your own and harvest the leaves.
I am trying to figure out a way to do it myself.


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm just going to try. If not, no big deal since Amy's prices aren't bad at all.


----------



## tpocicat

I would try to bonsai it, the result would be interesting.


----------



## bettalover2033

Did you get any pairs in the spawning tubs?


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm going back to Denver tomorrow. They're all going in tomorrow night.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm going back to Denver tomorrow. They're all going in tomorrow night.


Better hop to it! I need a good hmpk girl :twisted::twisted:


----------



## styggian

Oh hells, a platinum hmpk girl to Shad would be amazing.

I'm still not 100% sure of his color. He's definitely metallic, and reflects the colors near him. He looks a gorgeous golden copper in the IAL stained water, but in fluorescent light he seems to have the very slightest touch of copper on top of his metallic white coloring.


----------



## MrVampire181

Ohhh yes! I have a male similar to him I'll be breeding to her after I get a few spawns out of that pair.


----------



## MrVampire181

Debating on placing a a kiddy pool in the center of the fish room as a pond/grow out. I used it last year for my out door set up.

I got the permission for a drip system! There's a hardware store down the street so it'll be rather easy to set it up since they have tons of tub sizes and the jars I need. The most expensive part will be the pump. It's actually really easy after reading up about them.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> Debating on placing a a kiddy pool in the center of the fish room as a pond/grow out. I used it last year for my out door set up.
> 
> I got the permission for a drip system! There's a hardware store down the street so it'll be rather easy to set it up since they have tons of tub sizes and the jars I need. The most expensive part will be the pump. It's actually really easy after reading up about them.


If I had more room, I'd definitely be interested in going this route.


----------



## MrVampire181

Itll be a fun project! Thats my biggest concern right now with all these spawns is housing the males.


----------



## styggian

Yep, that's my main concern, but I have an idea for mass heating of jars. Placing the jars in a larger tub with a heater and something to circulate the water may work out. I do plan to cull fry though to reduce the numbers. I already have a few with swimming issues I'll need to take care of, but I'm waiting longer to see if they sort themselves out and so I can get a bottle of clove oil for sedation first.


----------



## bettalover2033

styggian said:


> Yep, that's my main concern, but I have an idea for mass heating of jars. Placing the jars in a larger tub with a heater and something to circulate the water may work out. I do plan to cull fry though to reduce the numbers. I already have a few with swimming issues I'll need to take care of, but I'm waiting longer to see if they sort themselves out and so I can get a bottle of clove oil for sedation first.


As much I hate listening and reading about culling, it is something that MUST be done and is in the responsibility of the breeder.

It does take a bit if someone does it for the first time. I dont know from experience as I really have never had to cull before. I'm sure in future spawns I will. Still trying to stay away from the day I do. This is another reason I'd like to have a big fish such as an Oscar.

@MrVampire: Anyway...I think the drip system is a really good idea and will help a lot when its up and running. Very beneficial and a smart way to go.


----------



## styggian

bettalover2033 said:


> As much I hate listening and reading about culling, it is something that MUST be done and is in the responsibility of the breeder.
> 
> It does take a bit if someone does it for the first time. I dont know from experience as I really have never had to cull before. I'm sure in future spawns I will. Still trying to stay away from the day I do. This is another reason I'd like to have a big fish such as an Oscar.
> 
> @MrVampire: Anyway...I think the drip system is a really good idea and will help a lot when its up and running. Very beneficial and a smart way to go.


I understand. I don't WANT to do it, but I know there will be fry that will need it, and it is much more humane than other options. Hopefully, I won't need to, but it's something I had to resolve myself to before deciding I wanted to do this.


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree completely!


----------



## MrVampire181

AAAAAAAANNNNDDD I have the whites and marbles in the tubs. The blues are acclimating.


----------



## MrVampire181

Everyone is in! Blue plakats and HMs. I added my green PK female and my "imbellis" male to a Thai breeding set up just to try it out (a first for me!). Let the game begin.


----------



## styggian

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## MrVampire181

Tomorrow! Lol. I got to Denver at like 9:30 and didn't get home till 11 and I'm DEAD with all this stuff. Major pic/video spam tomorrow.


----------



## sparkyjoe

I'm following this thread closely. Even though I'm not a breeder I've learned a lot! Plus, I may just have to get one a fry from one of these pairs.


----------



## MrVampire181

That's how I learned! I used to stalk every spawn log I could to figure out how to best raise and spawn my fish.


----------



## styggian

Looking forward to baby fish pics when they hatch!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

MrVampire181 said:


> Everyone is in! Blue plakats and HMs. I added my green PK female and my "imbellis" male to a Thai breeding set up just to try it out (a first for me!). Let the game begin.


And may the odds ever be in your favour. xD


----------



## bettalover2033

Great news! I cant wait to see them.

Wait a second...I dont think I remember a marble pair. Which kind? I might just not have payed enough attention to it. Sorry.


----------



## MrVampire181

The whites and the platinum male and marble female should start spawning soon.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait cuz I'm gonna get one of the whites... or maybe 2. lol I just want pet quality, though. I wouldn't want to waste good genes.


----------



## MrVampire181

DQ Ill be sure to save you one with a good personality  

So I left them in the dark overnight and I just checked on them. The whites should spawn soon (she's checking out the nest and doing the head down dance). I'd hate for them to spawn while I'm gone today but they'll be fine. So far the white male has only taken a few pieces out of her tail.


----------



## bettalover2033

So about how large is his nest? I heard ths the larger the nest is the the amount he can handle. I don't know how much of that is true, but it's cool to think about.


----------



## MrVampire181

The whites are spawning!


----------



## bettalover2033

Videos and pictures!!!! :-D


----------



## MrVampire181

They're being difficult -_- She keeps hiding then returning. In an hour or so.

The imbellis and PK pair are getting ready to spawn as well!


----------



## MrVampire181

All pairs will hopefully spawn/finish spawning tonight.

The gold/platinum male and marble female spawned earlier! I just removed her. 

These spawns are going slow but perfectly! The fish are gentle (even in the tiny bowl I have the imbellis and green PK female in... she has two rips! Not bad for no real hiding places!) and the males are doing great jobs so far. 

The tubs are now at 92F (yikes!). I turned the space heaters down a notch to keep it from getting too much hotter.


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm really looking forward to seeing how the fry turn out


----------



## MrVampire181

So the white male at the eggs... reconditioning and trying again in two weeks. If the few in the nest make it....


----------



## bettalover2033

Hey, I've always wondered.

What if you had the the pair spawn and another male from another spawn (that had their own spawn already) and put him in with the eggs even though they were fertilized by the male to begin with...he continues to take care of the eggs, will they have his genes meaning with they be fertilized by the second male added and as if it were that you bred male 2 to the female #1?

I hope you understand


----------



## styggian

bettalover2033 said:


> Hey, I've always wondered.
> 
> What if you had the the pair spawn and another male from another spawn (that had their own spawn already) and put him in with the eggs even though they were fertilized by the male to begin with...he continues to take care of the eggs, will they have his genes meaning with they be fertilized by the second male added and as if it were that you bred male 2 to the female #1?
> 
> I hope you understand


No. Once it's fertilized, the eggs harden so sperm (can I type that word here? :shock can't penetrate it. Also, the second male would have no brood instinct toward the nest, I presume, and either eat the eggs as they'd be potential competition to his genetics, or simply ignore it.

I have heard it suggested dropping abandoned eggs into another male's nest, but moving the male would likely not help.


----------



## MrVampire181

I thought about putting them in the platinum nest but they're too similar and I'm afraid I won't be able to tell them apart later...


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> I thought about putting them in the platinum nest but they're too similar and I'm afraid I won't be able to tell them apart later...


Hopefully at least some will pull through for you :-D


----------



## MrVampire181

So... I took "Mr #1 idiot breeder's" advice and removed the male. Hopefully he was right about that -_- The eggs seem secure so I've done all I can do.


----------



## bettalover2033

styggian said:


> No. Once it's fertilized, the eggs harden so sperm (can I type that word here? :shock can't penetrate it. Also, the second male would have no brood instinct toward the nest, I presume, and either eat the eggs as they'd be potential competition to his genetics, or simply ignore it.
> 
> I have heard it suggested dropping abandoned eggs into another male's nest, but moving the male would likely not help.


I see. Also I'm sure you can say that here. It's not like your being immature.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> So... I took "Mr #1 idiot breeder's" advice and removed the male. Hopefully he was right about that -_- The eggs seem secure so I've done all I can do.


I'm sure it'll be fine. Plenty of people don't let the male tend the nest and still get fry.


----------



## styggian

MrVampire181 said:


> So... I took "Mr #1 idiot breeder's" advice and removed the male. Hopefully he was right about that -_- The eggs seem secure so I've done all I can do.


Besides, you're not following his advice, you're using your best judgement as a breeder to maximize your fry despite having the male eat the eggs. Nothing wrong with that :-D


----------



## MrVampire181

True lol. I just want these fry to live lol.


----------



## tpocicat

Best of luck, breeding can be sooooo frustrating at times.


----------



## MrVampire181

Should have free swimmers today from the gold platinum and marble pair. 

I'm pulling and reconditioning every one again. Attempting in two weeks.


----------



## youlovegnats

You better keep one of those Data babies for me, Dom!~


----------



## MrVampire181

He has like five nests full of fry around the tub! He's such a crazy fish...


----------



## bettalover2033

So you have two successful embraces? How many pairs did you spawn or attempt to spawn?


----------



## sparkyjoe

OK, maybe this is a stupid question, MrV, but this sounds like a good way to get some questions answered since you're about to be swimming (pun intended) in baby fishies. But, what do you guys do with all the all these little guys?????

I mean, if even 50 of the fry make it to "market age" I'm guessing you can only sell the very best on AquaBid so that would still leave, what, 25 or so? I mean I guess some folks from this and other forums would want some too, but does that leave you with 0?

I'm in NO way trying to start a fuss, and I'm not attacking anyone, I honestly want to know! I've been assuming that you must have some sort of agreement with a LFS? In my town there's only big box stores (Petsmart, Petco, etc) who I assume have rules in place and wouldn't be able to take any even if you gave them to the store for free.

I admit, I've been sitting here the last few days trying to figure out if it's cruel to put a divider into one of my 5 gallons to make more room (meaning is it cruel to the boy who's already gotten used to 5 gallons of space?) so I can have room for some of these beautiful fish that are being born on this list.

Oh well, I'm honestly just curious. Nobody take offense, please.


----------



## youlovegnats

Hahaha! Sparky no one will get upset over a question! xD 
I assume that V would just sell all of them on AB. They really don't have to be the "best", because some people just want great looking fish as pets. I'm sure he's going to have to cull quite a few as well, so that will lessen the numbers. 
Personally, I wouldn't sell to any LFS, unless they properly care for their bettas and get decent sales on them. I don't want my fish sitting in tiny cups on shelves, never getting water changes, for months on end. :/


----------



## MrVampire181

I end up with small spawns so sometimes I just keep the spawns in community tanks  However this one spawn is in high demand on one of my Facebook groups lol.

I only had one good spawn. I only have two live fry from the whites. I pulled everyone else and I'm reconditioning them for another attempt. Only one out of five attempts were successful this time...


----------



## youlovegnats

MrVampire181 said:


> Only one out of five attempts were successful this time...


Mr. #1 "beta" breeder would be hysterical. xDDD


----------



## MrVampire181

youlovegnats said:


> Mr. #1 "beta" breeder would be hysterical. xDDD


Lol I'd rather have one nice spawn than hundreds of bad spawns lol.


----------



## sparkyjoe

OK, cool, that's what I was trying to figure out, you guys are great. Thanks!

BTW, MrV, you're part of the reason I've been wracking my brain trying to make tank space since I would love to add several more betta boys to my home and I'm not sure I want to try having multiple small, unfiltered tanks sitting around my condo.

Sigh... Too many beautiful fish!


----------



## MrVampire181

Your best bet would be a betta barrack like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SR9TvdndzBA#!

I set up a 10 gallon spawn tank. I need to get a bulb for the hood and some more plants for it and I'm set up for the whites. I usually don't enjoy using 10 gallons but if I have to I will.


----------



## dramaqueen

Dom, what are you going to do with the 2 white fry, if they make it to young adulthood? *hint, hint* lol


----------



## MrVampire181

I doubt they made it :/

The gold/marble platinum fry are now swimming. Starting them on Atison Starter and then moving them on to microworms and BBS next week.


----------



## Pewmew

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> And may the odds ever be in your favour. xD


sorry to bump up old reply but awesome movie lol

@mr Vampire; all your spawns sounds pretty awesome, I can't wait to see the pictures in the future ))) gl gl gl


----------



## bettalover2033

You know what's crazy is that the bad fish are so mass produced and the a tally acceptional and nice quality fish are is such few numbers!

I know the answer to it! LAZINESS. Think about it. It takes a lot more than leaving the fry in the tank and feeding them to make them quality fish. Laziness creates horrible fish with deformities and mostly health issues.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, well, I guess I'll have to wait for the next spawn or take 1 or 2 of Data's babies.


----------



## plakatkhmer

MrVampire, I just watch your youtube vidz. Thats cool bruh. How old are the fry's now?


----------



## MrVampire181

I just started feeding the Data babies BBS (platinum marbles).

I just released the white female into the tank with the male (she's about to pop with eggs and he was building a nice nest so I let my impatience get the best of me). 

I got eight fish from cajunamy yesterday. I'm conditioning for spawning in a few weeks. One salamander pair, one purple gas pair, two dragon females, a black and white marble, and a marble female.


----------



## bettalover2033

Your diving head first. This is great, just be extra careful this time around Dom.

Good luck.


----------



## RayneForhest

Does Cajunamy still hang out around the forums... I miss her.


----------



## MrVampire181

Good thing I got my second 30 gallon down to the fish room lol!


----------



## MrVampire181

RayneForhest said:


> Does Cajunamy still hang out around the forums... I miss her.


She's posted a few things over the past few days.


----------



## inareverie85

Do you sell any fish, Mr. V?


----------



## MrVampire181

Depends. If I only have one spawn I may just keep them since I get small spawns. With all these spawns I'll be offering a few in a few months.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait for the white ones.


----------



## cajunamy

Yeah well you know my conditions on those pairs 

Hi Rayne, yes I'm back  Needed a break so I kinda just up and left.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're glad you're back, Amy.


----------



## bettalover2033

Finally...I like seeing old members return


----------



## MrVampire181

Speaking of my new shipment... she sent me a black marble male HMPK and a sibling to many of my females... except much bigger.

Both of these fish are so big I actually had to set up a 66 qaurt (16.5 gallon) grow out tub to put them into spawn. She is about to pop and this male is a nest building machine. Releasing her tomorrow.

The whites are looking good! Should be spawning by tomorrow.


----------



## bettalover2033

You should measure them. Are they giants or half giants or something? I know Ploybettas really feeds his fish and fattens them up with a bunch of good foods and such and they are thick...body wise.


----------



## MrVampire181

Not not giants, just big. This female is the sister of my tiny females I've been conditioning for spawning. She's just very big and eggy. I'm wondering if the black male will be able to wrap her.


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm sure he will be okay. Usually they find a way.


----------



## MrVampire181

Whites have embraced six times. No eggs yet. She's still distracted and not just staying under the nest and embracing. I finished cleaning tanks in the fish room so I'm going to do some school work (ugh my new block started today...) and then check on them in an hour.


----------



## MrVampire181

They're spawning and dropping eggs! He's putting them back up in the nest like a boss. She's helping too (really I love how people think this is so amazing around here... females almost always help put eggs in the nest!). 

Checking on them again in half an hour. 

I have a video before they got the hang of it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgDIGSJThIM


----------



## MrVampire181

AAAAAANNNNNNNDDDD done. Quite a few in the nest. I hope this one works out! Such amazing fish. I'm so happy they got it down and produced so many eggs. Reconditioning the female starting tomorrow and the male when he gets pulled from the tank. I just have to get them to spawn a few more times.


----------



## bettalover2033

That's great.

When I watched the video, I forgot you sayed BEFORE they got the hang of it. I'm watching it and saying....oh oh oh, they're going to do it now and then he slaps her or judges her. Lol

He's get gentle with her.


----------



## kfryman

Wow, I wish I could breed, I would buy one from you then breed it to another one that is not related. I know inbreeding is fine but I think they are siblings? So I would rather not inbreed like a bajillion times lol. I think #1 breeder wouldn't like it, and your not using Walmart buckets  You are such a bad breder, lol jk. 

Hope you have some great fry!


----------



## MrVampire181

Lol yeah but when you're a breeder your attitude changes. Lol Mr. #1 is no better than mass betta farms producing VTs. He's just mixing genes over and over. It's people like him that caused some betta strains to die out.


----------



## kfryman

With is #1 and #2 rants lol.

I will definitely be buying a pair or just one...from you when I plan on trying to breed, you're my age and I would like to see you be a good breeder.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh man, I can't wait to get s pair! They're awesome. Nice video, Dom!


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Oh man, I can't wait to get s pair! They're awesome. Nice video, Dom!


Thanks! Watching them spawn was amazing. I mean I've had several spawns before but I mean with whites? So amazing! It was one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## inareverie85

Those are some beautiful fish, really.  It was nice watching them try to figure it all out. 

That male, especially, is so mesmerizing!


----------



## MrVampire181

When I picked them up from Linda I was like this the whole car ride home O_O

I can't wait to see these fry grown up!


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, either. Me wants! Lol. I think the spawning process is beautiful. Your male was so gentle with the female and she was very cooperative.


----------



## MrVampire181

She only had a few rips this time around. Some males are down right evil. I have a royal blue male that just destroyed both females I tried. I'm going to have to spawn him in a 10 gallon.


----------



## kfryman

For a beginner you recommend the 10 gallon spawn right?


----------



## MrVampire181

Yes. 10 gallons generally work best.


----------



## dramaqueen

Kfryman, I hope you get to breed some day. MrV is lucky to have supportive parents. If I had kids your age I'd be happy that they got into a hobby like this instead of running around doing god-knows-what and getting into trouble.


----------



## MrVampire181

So he moved the nest. I kid you not it's mostly a half inch ball of eggs right in front of the glass. This is going to be a big spawn. 

And this children, is why you condition your fish at least a week before spawning.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, very true. Well conditioned fish produce good spawns.


----------



## grovyle2012

*Can you guys give me some tips on how i should breed bettas I wanna try it for once. I got a 20 gal tank 15 gal and a 1.77 tank*


----------



## tpocicat

Read the stickies at the beginning of this section. There are excellent tips there.


----------



## MrVampire181

So he at some eggs but the majority are in the nest. They look like they're starting develop fry inside so hopefully they'll hatch later tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen

Bad fishy. Lol. Maybe the ones he ate were bad or not fertilized. I can't wait for them to hatch!


----------



## bettalover2033

Yeah, I'm sure they were just no good. It sounds like he's a a pretty good father.

Are you going to try the "Father w/ Fry" method?


----------



## MrVampire181

No. I would but I need him back in his tank for a few more weeks of conditioning so I can spawn them again. 

And we have babies hanging from the nest.


----------



## kfryman

Awesome! Congrats Mr. V!

Can't wait till they get big, which will be so long! How do you go about water changes for the fry, like how many a day and is the drip method just water going from a bucket through an airline tubing?


----------



## bettalover2033

I also would like to know how you're going to set up your drip system.

I'd like to set one up too, but will be waiting for a while since I dont know how stable I'm going to stay lol...(moving and all)

Congrats on the fry!


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm just going to be doing a basic drip system set up except with gutters that have water go down to the sump via PVC and holes drilled in the jars for overflow.

A picture I took yesterday:


----------



## dramaqueen

He's awesomely gorgeous.


----------



## MrVampire181

I could stare at him all day. Can't wait till I get some tanks set up for him and his sister permanently.

So the fry hatched and are hanging tail down. Will be removing tomorrow night when they start swimming to recondition him and try again in a few weeks


----------



## bettalover2033

I love watching them all jump to the surface after falling..They always seem to go in a spiral.


----------



## Pewmew

yayyy can't wait to see all the pretty pictures of betta babies grow uppppp in the future :welldone::blueyay::greenyay:


----------



## MrVampire181

Same! Lol. I'll be feeding them a lot of food and doing a lot of water changes. Hopefully in a month they'll go into a 30 gallon grow out tank and really put on some size.


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you have an idea of how many fry you have?


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Have you considered selling fry depending on how many you get?


----------



## bettalover2033

@Yaoilover12397: MrVampire is a breeder/seller and has been doing this for a while. He's very knowledgeable about selling his fish.

He sells on forums and locally I would guess of course. I personally cant wait to see these guys older. So we're all playing the waiting game!


----------



## MrVampire181

No idea. I don't count till three weeks when the population stabilizes. 

I may sell depending on the amount. Some are going to Dramaqueen a few to some breeders. Depends. I get tiny spawns so no guarentee.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Alright, I'll be on the lookout and watching this thread and a few others so I can learn.


----------



## MrVampire181

Spawn logs are the best way to get new tips for breeding


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I agree, I haven't breeded yet. I'd like to try sometime this summer possibly. So, how many Spawns do you have going atm?


----------



## MrVampire181

I have two batches of fry and a few pairs getting conditioned. I'm setting up another round in a few weeks.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Wow, If I recall from reading another thread you posted you're fifteen right? Just out of curiousity how did you convince your parents on so many bettas and setups? 

My mom is all for it and ready to go like me but my dad isn't really into it and for it so its hard with him blocking me. Maybe you have some tips XD


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I had kept quite a few pet bettas and then I asked to breed. My dad has been keeping fish for years so it was naturally supported by him. But with plenty of arguments I ended up with the fish room and now I can really get going with all these spawns.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'll have to keep workin on it then. If I may ask, where do you buy your fish from?


----------



## MrVampire181

From Thailand. I live close to transhipper Linda Olson so naturally I can import fish easily. 

You're in New York? I believe there's a transhipper there now. 

I also buy from Martinismommy (BOS winner on several occasions), and I adopt fish from breeders who either can't spawn them or who need to cut down on fish.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yes, but where in Thailand like on AB? If so what breeders do you use?


----------



## MrVampire181

I really like Chaba and Ploybettas.


----------



## bettalover2033

I recommend Ploybettas too. I have a nice HMPK super red pair from him and all of his fish seem to be very large even though they aren't giants. They are fed well and are thicker than most others.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Can either of you message me Chaba and Ploybetta's emails. I'm looking to buy in chunks not just one or two so I find it easier to do it via email and all.


----------



## MrVampire181

I actually don't have either of them. My mom's PayPal is hooked up to my AB account and so is her email and I doubt she kept them. I can try looking.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Thank You. It would be great if you had either. Do you do business with them often?


----------



## MrVampire181

Chaba was my first import seller. His fish are few and far between but I have returned to him four times. I only had issues with two males who died within a month (and he replaced them for just shipping!). 

Ploybettas is awesome with really nice, really big fish. I want some more reds from him. I will be going through him again.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm actually looking at what Chaba has listed and am really interested. They have female CTs which are what I'm mainly looking for.


----------



## dramaqueen

Dom,how are the babies doing today?


----------



## MrVampire181

Chaba has amazing CTs! I wish my water was better for them  

DQ... they are slowly gaining balance for swimming  They get some food tonight and dad gets out of the tank. Ill add one gallon everyday until full and then start large water changes. Hopefully in a few weeks they'll be ready for the 30 gallon grow out and by one month on Atison Pro. 

The next round of spawns are going in on the 19th. Im going to buy a few more 10 gallons and a lot more live plants and some better fertilizer for my plants as well as hit the thrift store for a 20 gallon set up (theres a ton here and Im clearing out part of the fish room so Ill have the space) and more jars ($0.69 per jar is a great deal) and then I need some chimneys for the spawn tanks. Then Im good on supplies until the fall when Ill need more heaters lol.

As far as the other spawn, Im seeing blues, greens, and metallic purple (possibly red when they grow). Im feeding a lot of MW WW and BW as well as BBS every other day and they go in the 20 gallon long at the end of next week.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Wow purples? I'm dying to get some purples since they're so pretty. X3

Aww, that is sad. I love CTs and their my favorite tail type and if you were breeding them I'd for sure check you to buy before anyone else. On that note though were you able to find Chaba's email?


----------



## dramaqueen

Dom, any updates?


----------



## MrVampire181

Just the same old stuff  They're eating some walter worms until tomorrow when they get some BBS and a few inches of water.


----------



## bettalover2033

Still little specks huh.

I see OFL's Humphrey Bogarde-ing the thread. It's funny how she just silently hovers over the thread! ;-)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I've been silently hovering too.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think we all have, Maisy. Lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Whoops, did I say OFL...I MEANT to say DRAMAQUEEN.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Who wouldn't watch this thread? Its wonderful.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Extremely wonderful. xD


----------



## MrVampire181

Updates:

Started doing large water changes on the two week old batch. Also they're eating a lot more and my normal method of collecting micro worms isn't giving them enough so I'm just using my finger. Kind of gross but you gotta do what you gotta do. They go in a half filled 20 gallon long later this week.

The whites are eating a lot of walter worms. They get more BBS today.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

That is awesome. I can't wait to see them start to color up and show distinct tail shaping.


----------



## MrVampire181

I already have blues and greens in the 2 week old batch 

The whites won't color up for awhile. 

I went ahead and floated the tub with the 2 week olds in the 20 long. Adding a cup of water everyday until full and the releasing them. Then adding a gallon a day until full.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh! Do you have any pictures Dom? I'm so excited >3<


----------



## bettalover2033

Sounds good. I swear by BBS. They're the best fry food. They make it easy to spot the fry in the tank.

I was going to say that. The platinums are going to be cellophane for a while.


----------



## MrVampire181

I love love love love love BBS but I'm getting a newfound love for micros, walters, and banana worms. 

I JUST took a video and both batches can be seen. A little blurry but still visible. I'll link it here when it's done uploading.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I can't wait to see the linekd up videos.


----------



## MrVampire181

Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtwkcSAlUgY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I love watching the video. Great info.


----------



## MrVampire181

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice video, Dom.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Oh my gosh! I've got to say that I found it completely adorable how all the fish came up to the front of their containers and danced when they saw you. Too cute!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm so excited for the summer. After buying some females now, I plan to look into hopefully breeding myself. If things go well with that, I may to get more females and you said you'd have so yay!


----------



## MrVampire181

I will hopefully have a lot of bettas for sale in a few months.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm really excited, I've wanted to deal with a U.S Seller for a long time and hopefully in a week or two I'll work with Karen and than during the summer you.


----------



## MrVampire181

Karen is one of the best sellers I've ever worked with. Great fish, great packing, great communication. A+ all around.


----------



## dramaqueen

Karen's fish are beautiful. I have one whose parents came from her.


----------



## tpocicat

Wonderful set up, sure wish I had room for a fish room. Oh, well, loved the video too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Anything new? How are the Data babies?


----------



## MrVampire181

Not really anything new. 

The Data babies are already putting on size from the move to the 20 gallon. 

The whites are moving around the tank at all levels (rare for me).


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see pics when they get big enough.


----------



## bettalover2033

Your not the only one DQ! I can't wait to see these guys as juvies. They seem to have all the energy in the world at that age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd love to have babies that I can watch grow up.


----------



## MrVampire181

I'll be able to get some pics in a few weeks. 

So with the weather warming up and using space heaters in the fish room... I've discovered they're growing so fast because the water is in the high eighties to low nineties. Yowza! Fast growth on these spawns is to be expected. 

Also I thought I saw a lot of dead worms on the bottom of the white's tank a few days ago. I just checked on them and found out it was actually planaria. A lot of people freak out about planaria but I find it to enhance growth due to the fact that once the fry are three weeks old there's always planaria to eat and more food = fast growth.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Huh, I've always heard that *nothing* will eat those creepy flatworms. I guess a hungry baby betta is willing to try just about anything!


----------



## MrVampire181

One spawn I had wiped out an entire tank of it in a day haha.


----------



## dramaqueen

Eeeeuuwww! lol


----------



## tpocicat

I haven't had planaria so far, but that's good to know LOL!


----------



## MrVampire181

Introduced the royal blue pair today. He has a good start on a nest. I'll release the female tomorrow. 

Filled up the 10 gallon tank with the whites almost all the way so I won't have to start water changes for another week.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yay, how many other pairs do you have left to spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181

Two right now... more when I get my shipment this week and another next week D: *scrubs tanks furiously*


----------



## Yaoilover12397

From who and what kind of fish are you getting Dom?

Oh what kind of tanks do you have?


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm getting some from HBbetta on YouTube and some from 1fish2fish on here (no longer active). The bettas from 1fish2fish are bred by Karen and BasementBettas (Sherol) she also said I'm getting a free surprise pair and a platinum white big ear boy (which means I need some big ear females from Linda).


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Do you reccomend anyone for females? I need to order some soon to make sure I have enough for my sorority.


----------



## MrVampire181

BasementBettas on AB has quite a few right now. She has her whole bathroom full of jars because she has so many.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm looking there right bpnow, anyone else you know of? 

What kinf od tanks are you getting ready fi I may ask?


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm prepping jars and tubs for the most part. I really enjoy using plastic tubs to spawn and raise bettas. They're cheap and effective. 

No one I know of right now because of the convention being a few months away and everyone is being secretive haha.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Ah, seems like I picked a bad time. XD


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice website, Dom.


----------



## sparkyjoe

dramaqueen said:


> Nice website, Dom.


Yes, I was just checking that out myself. Lookin' good!


----------



## MrVampire181

Thanks guys! Im having some issues with it at the moment but within a week all articles should be up and going and the pages on ordering as well as spawn log pages should be up and running


----------



## sparkyjoe

Yay!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I can't view the website on my ipad but later tonight when I get home. I'll for sure check it out.


----------



## MrVampire181

As with Kaden's thread my blues are getting ready to spawn because of the thunder storm last night. Last time I tried this male he did nothing but beat the girls up but I left him in the tub for a week and he grew a lot and can't swim as well with his now very long fins (however, he carries them very very well). I think they'll spawn within a few hours.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh, any chance of getting a spawn video?


----------



## MrVampire181

Possibly


----------



## Yaoilover12397

You can't see it, but, I just did a happy dance. Any other news? This is possibly my favorite thread btw.


----------



## MrVampire181

Not much other news other than I need to re-culture my fry food. I'm going to get some jars today and possibly another shelf and some lighting for the fish room.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

What kind of shelving do you use? 

By the way, sorry if I'm bothering you with so many questions.


----------



## MrVampire181

No problem 

I have one big shelf, 6ft tall, 1000 pounds per level, five levels. I have some smaller ones that are just metal wire racks and one book shelf for odds and ends.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Wow, any chance we can get an updated tour of ypur fish room? Or pictures? It sounds dreamy.


----------



## MrVampire181

Here are some updates. The main side of the fish room is staying the same except the 10 gallon the whites are in is getting moved to put a jar shelf.


----------



## dramaqueen

There is nothing wrong with asking questions. That's how you learn.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yeah XD this log is helping me learn for this summer me thinks. X3 Chaba needs to stop posting such pretty fish. Any idea on how many female bettas a 40 gallon can hold along with 10 albino corydora and a bamboo shrimp?


----------



## MrVampire181

Not sure on stocking :/ 

Chaba doesn't post as many fish as some breeders but his fish are soooo nice. He really is more about quality over quantity.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I know XD that is whats making it so hard not to buy buy buy


----------



## dramaqueen

You know you're addicted when all you want to do is buy, buy,,buy. Lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Lol yeah, I'm wearing my mom down onsaying no. I just need more tanks.


----------



## MrVampire181

So I got 13 jars and two glass chimneys for the the breeding tank for around $18 at the thrift store  

Not many changes going on this week as planned but I will be getting some new lighting


----------



## bettalover2033

Are the lights going under the shelves?


----------



## MrVampire181

Yeah theyre going under the shelves and throughout the fish room itself


----------



## bettalover2033

Florescent lights? They are expensive. You getting them from a Thrift Store too?


----------



## MrVampire181

No the lights are flourescent from walmart for like $8 (yeah I was shocked!). Ill be hitting the local hardware store for some shelving for jars soon and when my parents are back from California Ill have to get some plexi glass cut for my barrack systems (decided on barracks vs a drip system... a bit bigger yknow?)


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow thats a great deal! I also am going to set up quite a few shelves for my barracks. When you say Barracks, what do you mean?

I've seen the commercially made barracks (i have one) and then I see the "barracks" being considered as the soda bottles...What containers are you using since you said you don't drink soda.

Ever since I saw that video of the soda bottles, I couldn't help but try to use them! They are PERFECT. If you remember the salamander pair video of the female doing the "betta dance"...they were in the soda bottles.

My grandmother told me to use plexi glass. I forgot why though. What are you using it for?


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I wish I had some kind of skill at building and such or knew someone who lived near me that did. I'd love to get something made up for my fishes. The dividers I have in my 20 G long got undone while I was away, one of my boys is horribly shredded, one is torn and the other is fine. I'd love to have proper plexi or plastic to separate the sections so that they can't get into each other. I'm tempted to try and convince my mom to let me just buy 4 5g for each of my males to have as their own and just use the 10 g and 20 g long for grow outs/ breeding time.


----------



## tpocicat

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I wish I had some kind of skill at building and such or knew someone who lived near me that did. I'd love to get something made up for my fishes. The dividers I have in my 20 G long got undone while I was away, one of my boys is horribly shredded, one is torn and the other is fine. I'd love to have proper plexi or plastic to separate the sections so that they can't get into each other. I'm tempted to try and convince my mom to let me just buy 4 5g for each of my males to have as their own and just use the 10 g and 20 g long for grow outs/ breeding time.


 That's what I do...I have my males in 5 gal tanks, of course, I AM the mom! LOL:lol:


----------



## MrVampire181

Barracks are one big divided tank that has a sump. A drip system is hundreds of individual jars. 

Here's what I'm talking about:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9TvdndzBA


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Which is compleatly awesome and as you can see, because of the way its made a Betta can't get to the other bettas. XD I need something like that.


----------



## MrVampire181

I just need a place to put them lol. I don't mind jar cleaning but I'm prepared for hundreds of males so it'll be a bit crazy lol.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Hundreds?! Wow, so jealous! Is that from your breeding or just the adults you need to build/establish your line(s)?


----------



## MrVampire181

I have almost twenty breeder fish to establish my lines and I still need a few more lol. Mostly for the breedings. I have small spawns but I'm spawning quite a few.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Wow, that sure is a lot Dom.


----------



## MrVampire181

With the Aqueon Water Changer (product placement hehe) it's really easy to clean everything.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh, what is this fabulous Aqueon Water Changer you speak of? *looks to the camera and winks at it*


----------



## MrVampire181

Why the Aqueon Water Changer takes the hassles out of cleaning those big tanks! It's a life saver!

http://www.kensfish.com/product2961.html

On a serious note it's the best water changer on the market IMO. It has two valves that allow me to control flow that most water changes don't.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Is it? I'm excited. XD Does it only suction and dispose or does it also let you put water in the tank?


----------



## MrVampire181

I can drain AND refill a 30 gallon tank in less than 10 minuets.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

....I just ran and told my mother. I think one of these will be in my future. 

Oh, I posted two threads in Betta Pictures and would love your opinion on the fishes I posted.


----------



## MrVampire181

I payed $75 for the main unit and a 25ft extension hose. Well worth the money. 

I'll check out the threads


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Main Unit? I thought it was just the hose?

IE: http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Aquarium-Water-Changer-Feet/dp/B000YAJKL6

Thank you.


----------



## tpocicat

I would dearly love a Betta Barracks like Basement Betta's, but I don't have the ability OR the time.

I have a Python for my water changes. Works great.


----------



## MrVampire181

The idea itself is basic, but putting it together is a little more difficult. A local breeder and fish store have had me help on drip systems before so I know the process.


----------



## dramaqueen

I told Dom a long time ago not to forget his forum friends when he becomes a world famous, show winning Betta breeder. Lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I concur DQ~ Don't forget about the little people Dom!


----------



## tpocicat

^ Agreed!


----------



## MrVampire181

Lol. I can't wait to show though :/ Just got to stock up during the summer to send to the fall shows.


----------



## sparkyjoe

After adding my 4th tank it was taking me something like an hour and a half to change my tanks! I then remembered the Python I had bought years ago when I had a 20 gallon and I pulled it out of the closet. I was THRILLED to do all my water changes in less than a half hour!!

Now I just gotta fuss with the one tank that's upstairs with nowhere to use the Python.

Now I don't dread adding a 12 gallon, but I gotta find somewhere to put it!

It's always something.


----------



## MrVampire181

If you have a bathroom near the the tanks it'll work. I have mine in our basement bathroom (hence the need for the extension hose). It works best on the kitchen sink but it'll work just fine on any other.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

O'm a little confused from before Dom. 

Main Unit? I thought it was just the hose?

IE: http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Aquariu.../dp/B000YAJKL6


----------



## MrVampire181

Yeah that's the main unit. I got mine at PetsMart before the price went down. It should around $50 for the main unit and an extension hose.


----------



## sparkyjoe

MrVampire181 said:


> If you have a bathroom near the the tanks it'll work. I have mine in our basement bathroom (hence the need for the extension hose). It works best on the kitchen sink but it'll work just fine on any other.


I tried! The goofy bathroom sink faucet fixture is such that I can't get it attached. 

@Yaoilover, I think he means that he has the mail siphon unit, and then he's attached an extension hose for it because it is too short to reach with just the main unit.


----------



## dramaqueen

How are the babies doing? Anything new?


----------



## MrVampire181

Not much  They're all getting big. 

I have a pair of steel blue traditional PKs in the tank right now. Male managed to build a two inch thick nest. I'm so proud lol. Hopefully they get to spawning today.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it sounds like he's ready. Lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Saw eggs under the nest. Pulled the female. Trying not to disturb him while I jump around with happiness.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay eggs! So that's 3 batches of fry you have, right?


----------



## MrVampire181

Three batches as of right now  

In a few weeks I'll be doing some marble spawns and trying my royal blues again. 

Then in a month or so... I'll be spawning my surprise pair hehehe.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Wowm, so many Spawns Dom. Where do you have time Dom?


----------



## MrVampire181

I do online school so I'm home a lot lol.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

You're so lucky, how does it work? I wanted to be home schooled.


----------



## bettalover2033

MrVampire181 said:


> I do online school so I'm home a lot lol.


Lucky!;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

When can we have some pics? lol I know, I'm being impatient.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> When can we have some pics? lol I know, I'm being impatient.


Just a few more weeks :lol:



bettalover2033 said:


> Lucky!;-)


Eh it gets kind of boring :/ 


Yaoilover12397 said:


> You're so lucky, how does it work? I wanted to be home schooled.


Well when you're enrolled you are placed in a certain school. I have three classes per quarter/block totaling twelve per year. Basically you just read a bunch of stuff and take a quiz and do a couple of discussions in a forum type thing. Then you do final exam and move on to the next question.


----------



## MrVampire181

Week three for the first spawn. So far there's around 40 and I'm only expecting a few more deaths between now and adulthood if any at all.

The whites are starting to show size differences... better start water changes. 

Blues should be hatching today!


----------



## sparkyjoe

Ok, sorry but I forget, which is the first spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181

Gold HMPK male to a white and green marble female


----------



## sparkyjoe

OK, sweet. That should be a nice spawn. Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## dramaqueen

How many whites are there?


----------



## MrVampire181

Around 30-35 ish I think. They have plants, heater, filter, and a cave to hide in so it's difficult to count.


----------



## bettalover2033

If you want, I would suggest putting the First Second Third, Fourth, ect pair (spawn) in your signature so we all know who you're talking about instead of writing the whole name out. Or give them nicknames in your signature. It'll make it easier IMO.


----------



## MrVampire181

Actually I'll just post my classifications here:

Whites = Spawn A1 

Green marble x Gold HMPK = Spawn B1

Steels = Spawn C1


----------



## bettalover2033

Well that's a lot better and i have a better understanding of which is which.

Just a few more months and they will be pretty big.


----------



## MrVampire181

Helps me classify fish. Like my best fish from the whites will be A1-1. Then next generation it'll be A2-1.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds confusing to me. Lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Lol it helps me lol. And I can write on their jar which number they are.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

*takes notes* x3


----------



## Enkil

Been following silently for a while. lol Getting excited as time goes by though. It sounds like you'll have some lovelies. Going to have to keep my eye on things and talk the other half into another tank sooner than planned. XD


----------



## MrVampire181

I should have some really nice fish for sale in a couple of months


----------



## Enkil

I'll definitely have at least one more tank by then. My habit is being encouraged. XD
Right now I have a sorority of dragons with room. Have 3 sisters in it right now. They look so similar that size difference is all that tells them apart at a quick glance. Been looking for something different to add in. Or get another tank for if that doesn't work out.


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm sure there will be some ones you'll like


----------



## Enkil

I'm hooked on HMs and HMPKs right now. All 6 of mine are HMs (3 boys and 3 girls). Siblings that carry PK gene. I'll definitely keep a watch on what you decide to sell. ^_^


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Mhm, I know once yours start coming out Dom, I'll simply have to do some buying. I just need to get my tanks and such set up. Can it be June 28th yet?


----------



## MrVampire181

Well I set up the whites just now for another round. Working on establishing these guys.

B1 is showing mostly gold color with a few purples and greens.

A1 is fully colored and are showing the platinum white trait.


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG I bet they're beautiful! I cantwait to see them.


----------



## MrVampire181

They are AMAZING already! I'm very happy.

Both spawns are hovering at around 40ish in numbers. Meaning these are larger spawns than I usually have. 

Hopefully tomorrow I can release the white female and they can get to spawning ASAP. I really want these guys to be an established line.


----------



## bettalover2033

It's good that you're setting up another spawn with these guys. To compare results will be nice. Plus you would be able to see if the line has really been perfected and "pure" meaning no crosses (colorwise)


----------



## KadenJames

Excited to see them.  Pictureeessss? Or a video?


----------



## MrVampire181

Not yet but soon with B1 since they actually look like fish at three weeks old lol.


----------



## lilyth88

I have never ordered a fish before, but I may just have to this time around.


----------



## MrVampire181

Thanks! I'm working on my outdoor set up so prepare for a ton of nice fish ready for sale this summer.


----------



## lilyth88

What can we expect as far as prices?


----------



## MrVampire181

Cheaper than AB!. $5-$10 per fish, $15-$20 per pair, shipping at $15 and $35 depending on method of choice.


----------



## inareverie85

*drool*

I'll be watching this often then!

Would love to buy some nice fishies from you when they are ready. 

What colors are you working on aside from your whites? I love the whites, but I just wonder if there are other colors you intend to specialize in.

I've been looking for a US breeder of nice mustard gas


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm working on multis, marbles, blues, traditional PKs, later VTs, hopefully wilds (betta pugnax). 

I have a secret pair I'm spawning when they're grown. Just going to give you guys some suspense hehehehe.


----------



## lilyth88

Ooooh nice. When we move into our house in June, I'll be setting up the 20 gallon as a sorority, so if you get some nice females, I'd be interested in them. I'll also need a male for our bigger one. That is either going to be a 55 or 125.


----------



## MrVampire181

I'll see what I can supply when they're older 

Now if my blue pairs would stop eating their fry/eggs >:[ Another try in a few weeks.


----------



## KadenJames

An outdoor setup where we live?  how are you going to do that? 

Sounds like a screaming deal on some great fish. 

Lilyth, your avatar looks like a snake-betta hybrid. I LOVE it.


----------



## bettalover2033

@lilyth88: Do you mean add a male into the sorority?


----------



## MrVampire181

KadenJames said:


> An outdoor setup where we live?  how are you going to do that?
> 
> Sounds like a screaming deal on some great fish.
> 
> Lilyth, your avatar looks like a snake-betta hybrid. I LOVE it.


Did it last year  Late May to early September is prime for them outdoors. I use big tubs to allow more stable temps.


----------



## bettalover2033

And you might be using a kiddy pool right? would it actually work In your opinion? Also how would you keep them warm in that unless it's inside? 1 heater wouldnt work to well.


----------



## MrVampire181

No. I'm just using tubs out doors. I no longer use tank heaters because I have a really awesome space heater that allows me to adjust room temperature to what I please.


----------



## bettalover2033

That's perfect! I, unfortunately, only have the metal space heater(portable radiator) that doesnt really push it out as air, but as a radiation (radiator). I think you had the same one?

Well since you're not using the heaters, just pass them down.  Just kidding. I would save them too since you really never know when that heater can give ya know?


----------



## KadenJames

Hmmm. Well, since I live in a duplex with neighbors and virtually no backyard, I don't think that'd work out too well. My neighbors cats would eat them. xD I'm planning on moving this October, though, into my own house out east in the country. Then I'll have several acres to work with.  what about a heated greenhouse? Theoretically that should work from May to September, right? And if we have our usual Colorado 3 o'clock thunderstorms, they'd always be rearin to spawn.


----------



## MrVampire181

My fish room is sun room/green house lol. I just heat it in the winter, fall, and spring. 

Oh the thunderstorms and humidity = natures water changes lol.


----------



## Enkil

Platinum white sounds so tempting. Glad I'll be setting up a bigger sorority. When they become available, I'll definitel be picking up a couple from you. The other half doesn't seem to like whites too much, but I'll tempt him with some color to go with it.


----------



## MrVampire181

Whites are just elegant in the water. They look so amazing.


----------



## Enkil

I've wanted one for a while now, but just don't have luck with finding any in the US. I have some "issues", so I'm not up to dealing with transshippers on top of the person I'm getting my fish from. It's just a bit much for me.
As I've said, I have all dragons right now. Not much variety in color. 4 are black dragons (2 boys, 2 girls), 1 red dragon (male, black fin edging), and one copper marble (female). Bought them from DarkMoon. They look great though m males are recovering from some tail biting.

Since we got a bigger place, I've gotten permission and encouragement to keep my hobby going. I think the other half is getting tired of my lamenting that my girl with the best fins is my runty Eva. XD


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm adding strains as I go. With Victoria in Sweden and Faith no longer breeding no one is offering a lot of strains in one place.


----------



## Enkil

With you doing that and having such lovely fish, I'm sure ou'll have a lot of buyers. And repeat buyers. I was on AB just yesterday. The only female that caught my eye was in Thailand. I'm trying to keep to HMs and HMPKs. We do have a combtail, but he's my daughter's and from Petsmart so not for breeding.


----------



## MrVampire181

I live near a transhipper so every few months or so, if I see some nice fish, I can get them in very easily.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I actually live near a transhipper myself, only an hour or two away depending on traffic, however, they aren't a reliable person or good to work with. T-T.


----------



## MrVampire181

Linda is the best. I highly recommend her.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm using Jenifer for my current order but next time, I'd like to try Linda and see her price differences and how she works.


----------



## MrVampire181

She's more expensive but her packing job is the best anyone can have.


----------



## Enkil

I don't do so well with people offline. I have a lot of anxiety. Been thinking about asking my other half to handle all of that but then he'd know how much I was spending on fish. XD Unless it was one he found attractive too, I'm not sure he'd like my spending so much on one.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Do you have or know where I can find her prices Dom?


----------



## MrVampire181

Here's something I found.

"I am Linda Olson, Seller's import agent and transhipper.A little explanation might me helpful.We combine orders and ship every 2 weeks because by law live animals must be shipped through a licensed import agent,clear US Customs and must be inspected by the US. Dept. of Fish & Wildlife. All this must happen at a major airport and costs quite a bit of money. I take care of all the legalities and ship them on to you.We can keep costs down by combining orders and spreading those costs around over more fish. 

- You will need to pay seller in Thailand the price of each fish + $5 per fish to cover his export expenses and shipping costs from Bangkok to Denver. 
- All Fish will be securely double-bagged and packed in an insulated box, and will be shipped only by next day service. This will be the customer's choice of Express Mail for ZIP codes where they offer next day service, DHL next day which we can offer for just $5 more than the Express Mail rate for most ZIP codes, or Federal Express Next day service.

Import fees are .60 per fish
handling for all bettas is $2 per fish
the insullated shiping box is $5
Delivery rates will differ depending on which service is used, but will 
range from $20 up

I hope this helps. If you have any more questions, please contact me any time. (Phone number: (303) 404-9152 (303) 404-9152 Email:[email protected])
Linda Olson 
Denver, Colorado
USA"


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yup, her pricing doesn't see much different from Jenifers. Next time I bring in from out of the US. I'm going to try Linda.


----------



## MrVampire181

Just give her a call first. She doesn't respond to emails right away since she has so many.


----------



## Creat

*watching thread* I am waiting for the babies


----------



## dramaqueen

Waiting anxiously. Lol


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yes, adorable baby pictures please Dom <3


----------



## dramaqueen

Come on Dom, we want pics. Lol. Pleeeaaasssee? Lol


----------



## lilyth88

bettalover2033 said:


> @lilyth88: Do you mean add a male into the sorority?


No. Our sorority will be in the 20 gallon. The male will be in the 55 or 125 gallon.


----------



## lilyth88

KadenJames said:


> An outdoor setup where we live?  how are you going to do that?
> 
> Sounds like a screaming deal on some great fish.
> 
> Lilyth, your avatar looks like a snake-betta hybrid. I LOVE it.


Thank you. Chronos is a little wiggle-worm. Hardly ever sits still.


----------



## MrVampire181

Gave A1 a big water change last night. That should hold me over for another few days. 

The white pair haven't spawned yet... the male is being difficult. He just floats around until the female comes into view...


----------



## tpocicat

:evil:AAARRRGGGG!!! Bettas!!!! That's how I feel when mine won't cooperate.
Best of luck with those two.


----------



## MrVampire181

At least I still have their first spawn. Hopefully they won't act like this in the F2 back to them -_-


----------



## Saphire

tpocicat said:


> I would dearly love a Betta Barracks like Basement Betta's, but I don't have the ability OR the time.


We are in the testing phase for making barracks. Our first test was a 36X8X8 acrylic tank. Unfortunately, our working surface was very slightly warped and we ended up with a 1 mm gap between the bottom and side plates... We're back to the drawing board for the next test.


----------



## MrVampire181

Alright just found the whites spawning! This means I'll have a stable population for this line. And now I can stop wasting BBS all the time because I only have two spawns lol. 

I'll try to get a video.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Yay for spawning!


----------



## MrVampire181

Another big spawn. Female is a real trooper  

Daddy is under the nest. Well they're getting a good long break until I cross their offspring back to them.


----------



## Creat

I am so ready to steal some babies lol XD


----------



## jeffegg2

MrVampire181 said:


> Barracks are one big divided tank that has a sump. A drip system is hundreds of individual jars.
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9TvdndzBA


I built a sump system similar to that way back when, it only flowed from barracks to barracks and out the other side, but similar. I found it a bear to keep clean, and not worth the bother. Seems maintenance free, but you still needs water changes. Also it increases the risk of spreading illness across the complex.

better would be a drip system that was bringing in fresh new water and draining off the old instead of sump filtering. I may design such a system? The real problem is how to do auto vacuming? Perhaps like 1 liter pop bottles pointed down, and a mesh over the bottom? Kinda like a betta toilet? hehe.


----------



## jeffegg2

bettalover2033 said:


> And you might be using a kiddy pool right? would it actually work In your opinion? Also how would you keep them warm in that unless it's inside? 1 heater wouldnt work to well.


I heard of some guys that set up a kiddy pool in their basement and heated for a fish room. They had fungus dripping of the ceiling!! hehe.


----------



## TakoLuLu

Ooo, if I get my sorority tank for my birthday I'll be so interested in some females


----------



## dramaqueen

jeffegg2 said:


> I heard of some guys that set up a kiddy pool in their basement and heated for a fish room. They had fungus dripping of the ceiling!! hehe.


Eeuuww. That sounds disgusting.


----------



## dramaqueen

Anything new, Dom?


----------



## MrVampire181

The whites have developed anal and dorsal fins. Honestly it's just slow for now. Not much is going to happen at this time. 

Still eating BBS. Currently working on my outdoor set up (digging holes for my tubs so they will go in the ground and not overheat). 

Also working on getting some wild B. Pugnax. Despite the Latin meaning of pugnax (fighter) the fish is peaceful and can coexist in a planted tank with hiding places.

That and I don't want people asking about buying fish that I want. I most likely won't post pics until I choose the next generation breeders.


----------



## MrVampire181

Debating moving the whites into a half filled 30 gallon this week. 

In other news, I've only spotted three dead fry total! Very happy about that.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

So, how mant fry do you have in total now?


----------



## sparkyjoe

That's great news about the fry survival.

Hopefully you can forgive the stupid, newbie question, but when do the fry start showing their form?

I've never bred, but I have done lots of studying of the breeding of champion show dogs. So I'm familiar with the concept, but I don't know the time frames when those teeny, tiny fry are large enough to show their color & form. If there's someplace where I can read about it please feel free to point me in that direction.

Thanks & continued good luck with the babies.


----------



## MrVampire181

It takes about six weeks before any real form comes into play.

Color is another thing. The whites have been nearly fully colored for two weeks now and B1 has colored up with greens and blues with some gold and cellophane.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Thanks! 

Ok, follow up question... In dogs it's not uncommon for a young pup to look like championship material, but as it grows it can begin to loose some, or even many, of those great traits. This is why it's not uncommon for dogs to be "finished" before their first birthday.

Does the same type of thing happen with breeding fish? Does a nice looking fry with good color & symmetry suddenly change color (not including marbles) or develop unbalanced fins?


----------



## MrVampire181

Yes. I had a perfect HM male last year who's anal fin grew too long and and his caudal went spade. I always wait longer than most to decide on the next generation.


----------



## sparkyjoe

That surely must stink when that happens. I guess it's fortunate that it's so much easier with small bettas to keep several picks than with larger, more expensive to feed dogs.


----------



## dramaqueen

I bet the cellophanes are going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Enkil

It all sounds exciting, watching them grow and develop. Can't wait to see what you'll end up selling. ^_^

By the way, thank you for identifying Gwynfor for me. I would have hated to have put him into my sorority by accident. He flared today and is showing his form more now.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Any Updates?


----------



## MrVampire181

Just moved most of the white fry to a half filled 30 gallon


----------



## Yaoilover12397

oh <3 any chance of pictures?


----------



## dramaqueen

I believe he wants to wait until it's time to sell them and, I'm sure to get a final count of how many he'll have for sale.


----------



## kfryman

I can't wait for pictures when they are ready to sell!

Sounds like you work a whole lot for bettas lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

Actually with my water changer its a breeze lol. Except when it comes to feeding -_-


----------



## bettalover2033

kfryman said:


> I can't wait for pictures when they are ready to sell!
> 
> Sounds like you work a whole lot for bettas lol.


Even If he did have to work hard for them. I'm sure he believes it's worth it as much as many other breeders do.

Lucky MrV with the python!:roll:


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I got something like the python. I'm going to use it for the first time witrh weekend and am very excited.


----------



## MrVampire181

It's pure heaven lol.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm so excited, going to use it in my sorority.


----------



## Creat

Python=Magic


----------



## MrVampire181

Yes ^

Not sure if I posted this here but I moved the whites to a half filled 30 gallon. I'm moving their younger siblings into their old tank once I get it cleaned. I also got a blue traditional plakat spawn yesterday 

The oldest batch (B1) started eating daphnia not ten minuets ago. A few more weeks and they'll be on my adult pellets and frozen blood worms  

According to the full moon calendar there's a full moon on June 4th. I'll be setting up some spawns then (I know May 5th has one as well but I don't want to rush conditioning).


----------



## Creat

Do you have any images of your set ups? I would really like to check out like how many tank of what gallons and how many spawns you can rotate through them because I am moving into a house soon with two extra walk in closets (guess what their going to be lol )and I need some ideas for fish rooms with good functionality.


----------



## MrVampire181




----------



## MrVampire181

The betta gods smile upon me.... there's a red copper in my B1 spawn. Not going to sell it. He/she has perfect form at this point in time and great color. Can't wait to see how it develops.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Amazing pictures. I'm in stock for a male and I want one of yours but they're not ready T-T


----------



## MrVampire181

Soon lol. It seems my skill for raising fry has improved since my last spawns awhile back. These guys are growing very quickly.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Thats good. You mentioed more spawns Dom. Whats in the workf if I may ask. Any new strains?


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm spawning whatever comes in today's shipment lol. 

I have two male halfmoons bred by Karen, a red HM female from Sherolyn (relatives of these fish have placed well in shows), a white big ear male HMPK, and some surprises


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Oh, sounds fun. I've been waiting for an e-mail back from Karen about some fishes. Been quite awhile since she e-mailed me last. I assume she must be busy.


----------



## MrVampire181

Yeah she has. She said she'll be posting some on AB after the shows


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Thats good. I'm really excited to work with her.


----------



## MrVampire181

She's great


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm so excited. Also, I'd like to ask how you tell a female looks eggy, I think one of my feamles is getting big in that area. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## MrVampire181

When they're eggy you'll know lol. They'll get swollen, like they have a marble in there.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Is there anyway to deal with an eggy female other then breeding? I think one of my females looks sort of ready to pop.


----------



## Creat

Thanks Mr. V I need to get me one of those metal shelving units


----------



## MrVampire181

Yaoilover12397 said:


> Is there anyway to deal with an eggy female other then breeding? I think one of my females looks sort of ready to pop.


She may drop on her own. Make sure she can't see any males.


Creat said:


> Thanks Mr. V I need to get me one of those metal shelving units


I've had it for almost two years. 1000lb per shelf! $75 at Lowes.


----------



## Creat

Seriously?! I cant find them under 200$


----------



## MrVampire181

That's how much mine was


----------



## Creat

Did you get it on sale at Lowes or what? I so need to get one or two


----------



## MrVampire181

Not sure :/ I need another one though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Anything new?


----------



## MrVampire181

The three spawns I had are doing well. I'm about to give up on my steel trad male. Another spawn he ate :/ 

I just cleaned out my tubs (four of em), filled em almost halfway with clean water, threw a bit of almond leaf in them, and introduced four new pairs :O 

Hopefully these fry will go outdoors at the end of the month.


----------



## KadenJames

I hate how we always are in need of more things. >.< our thirst for a bigger fish room and equipment is never quenched. Have you seen the video tour of TheBettaShop? I swear, someday I will convert my entire basement into something similar. =)


----------



## MrVampire181

I wish I had a bigger fish room. It's nice but it's very small. I'll probably be pulling fish from the growout to ship them lol.

I want to work on barracks this summer :O


----------



## KadenJames

Merh, I attempted to construct barracks a few months ago myself out of plexiglass. Everything was great until I heard a crash- the seal had broken on the back wall and sunk the entire thing, suction cups and all. Thankfully no one was hurt. I think I'm sticking to glass tanks with sealed in dividers. xD


----------



## Crowntailed

May i ask what do you mean by barracks?


----------



## MrVampire181

Big divided tanks connected to a sump filter. 

Like so,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9TvdndzBA


----------



## KadenJames

The ones I tried were the internal floating barracks. I set it up in one of my 30 gal sorority tanks as extra housing for some males. Not a chance, I'm lucky it didn't shatter the bottom of the tank when it dropped.


----------



## Pitluvs

I have a question, totally unrelated but related at the same time. MrV, those pythons... when you pull water from the tap and into the tanks, you add conditioner after right? How does that effect the fish? I've always wondered how they work. Do you add conditioner first and then add water?


----------



## MrVampire181

They get shaken up a bit but they're fine otherwise. I add conditioner as soon as the tank is full. Within a few minuets they're back to swimming around.


----------



## Pitluvs

Alright, sounds good! My future fish room is going to be our second bathroom for the controlled heat so I figured I may as well make use of the faucet. Thanks!


----------



## KadenJames

I love the python. Except for when you lose the faucet adapter. Then it doesn't work so well. =/


----------



## Pitluvs

I have a spare adapter here, someone tossed it into a box of fish stuff for free. Anyone want it? Pay ship lol


----------



## tpocicat

There are python faucet adaptors for sale on Amazon.


----------



## Saphire

KadenJames said:


> Merh, I attempted to construct barracks a few months ago myself out of plexiglass. Everything was great until I heard a crash- the seal had broken on the back wall and sunk the entire thing, suction cups and all. Thankfully no one was hurt. I think I'm sticking to glass tanks with sealed in dividers. xD



May I ask what you were using to make the seals on the tank?


----------



## KadenJames

Saphire said:


> May I ask what you were using to make the seals on the tank?


100% silicone. Basically the same "aquarium sealant" you see in pet shops, but cheaper.


----------



## MrVampire181

The whites decided to stop growing on me :/ Doing a water change and filling the tank all the way. It could be because I've had a very busy week and haven't been hatching BBS. They're eating smaller daphnia but still :/

I lost the B1 father this morning :/ Mom to B1 is in the tank with a big ear white male. My other three spawns are being kept secret for your suspense hehehe but I'll let you know they are very nice, interesting coloring, and great fins, with great genetics :O 

I'm re-conditioning the whites in case I decide to spawn them again. 

Working out on rearranging the fish room. Still need to pick up some shelves and lighting. The store near my house sells 16oz cups for $3 for 50. Size wise, they're nearly the same as a quart jar and require the same cleaning (daily) so I'll be using those as jars. In a few weeks I'm heading on over to WalMart for a few big tubs for grow outs out doors as well as a few indoor ones.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Awww, I'm sorry for your loss. That's actually one of the spawns I'm interested in. I hope you get a nice pair from him to carry on his genes.


----------



## MrVampire181

His spawn turned out nicer than I expected. Another week and I can start them on my adult pellets  A few more weeks and I can start seeing the traits I look for.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

My big question. How much longer till you start selling the fry. XD


----------



## MrVampire181

Patience is a virtue lol!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

That it is, sorry about the father. On that note how are the other batches we know about doing? Any colors showing?


----------



## MrVampire181

I have three right now. B1, A1, A2. I have four pairs in the tubs right now. One is a white big ear and the B1 mom (green and white marble). The rest are surprises. 

I'm going to go check on them real quick before I go to bed. Hopefully by morning they'll be spawning.

Edit: I totally didn't answer your question lol.

The B1 spawn is a mix. Very nice blue with red fins and white BF patterns as well as a few red coppers :O

A1 and A2 display nice platinum coloring.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well the pairs aren't doing much so I shut off the lights and I'll check on them in the morning.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Gh, virtues be damned. I want to get fishes now.


----------



## MrVampire181

Lol I want them grown now lol.

Ok I'm feeling nice. One of the pairs has a female I bred myself. I named her Portugesa because she's green bodied and red finned and it reminded me of the Portuguese flag. Her dad was a purple HM from.... wait for it... wait for it.... Karen. Her uncle, Karen said, was one of the nicest fish she bred. Her mom was a steel HMPK. The male is also from Karen, however that's all I'm saying about him lol.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

D'aww. I need to get some fish from Karen. I should send her another email. My last must have gotten lost or something.


----------



## tpocicat

Yaoilover12397 said:


> D'aww. I need to get some fish from Karen. I should send her another email. My last must have gotten lost or something.


I'm pretty sure that is what happened, because IME she always answers, usually in the same day.

MrV, I want to see pics of what you are seeing. I think we have been patient enough LOL


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I signed up just to subscribe to this topic. xD It's so fascinating going through the process. I don't think I'd ever have the patience/stomach to breed bettas...but I won't say never. I'm so in love with the white platinums! I wish I could buy but I'm alright with 3 bettas at the moment.


----------



## MrVampire181

I pulled the pairs. They just weren't doing anything.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

All of the them?


----------



## MrVampire181

Yes. They were either fighting too much or not interacting at all.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Bummer! I guess it's back to conditioning and try again later?


----------



## MrVampire181

Yup. This time I'm going to feed them more and condition longer.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

You forgot to mention what those strains are. Mind repeating?


----------



## MrVampire181

Nice try! Lol.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

It was worth a try. Any updates? Incoming fish? Future plans?


----------



## MrVampire181

Smooth sailing right now  No plans for the future right now.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

That's good. Did you figure out what happened that one batch was growing slow?


----------



## MrVampire181

Not enough food. I'm stuffing them with BBS now.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Ah, thats good. My girls look like most have them have eaten marbles. XD It only been a week of conditoning. My issue now is trying to find IAL or something of its likeness. As well as how to set up a bubble filter that the fry will need in the tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

He has plans for the future. He just doesn't want to share them right now. Lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Filled up the 30 gallon for the A1 last night. They look AMAZING. They are going to be great looking adults.

The B2 continues to grow like crazy but I need the 20 gallon for the A2 (second white spawn) so they're going in the other 30 gallon tomorrow.


----------



## sparkyjoe

I imagine that if a pair of those whites looks neat, then a tank full of them must be stunning!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I agree. Just wondering but I see the use in many spawn lofs of F, B, A do thes have any meanings behind them?


----------



## MrVampire181

A = White line. B = metallic multi/marble line. As I add lines I'll add a letter. So for example a fish a year from now from spawn A6 is the best of the spawn, he'll be labeled as A6-1. That's how I organize them.

F stands for "filii" or some Latin derivative. Filii = children in Latin. In genetic terms it means each generation. So F1 = First generation of filii. F2 = Second generation of filii.


----------



## bettalover2033

You have to take a video of the fry. How old are the platinums?


----------



## BettaFishRock

How much are your fish i was wondering if i could maybe get one if they are cheap


----------



## MrVampire181

Depends on quality. The whites may be going for $20 if they continue to show these traits. Most of the B1 has been claimed and many of the whites may head to the IBC convention in Florida to the New Breeders Class :O


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Claimed? D: Aww shucks. I really wanted one...


----------



## MrVampire181

I may have some left over  

I have three going to the girl I adopted their dad from, a trio to the breeder I bought the mom from, a few around my Facebook friends. I have 55 total. I'm keeping 4-8. Some may go to the convention as well. PM me though


----------



## Sweeda88

Yes, I'm excited for my 3! They're going to be a part of my sorority that I'm setting up. =D I can't wait.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm excited too, Sweeda.!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Any updates


----------



## MrVampire181

So I've been having nothing but dying fish over the past week. I'm stopping with breeding for the next month or so. I'm no longer planning any lines other than my whites. I'm getting some blue and pastel halfmoons and I'll import long finned whites later but for now just the white and B1 line. I'm also pulling the fish room down next week, jarring everyone in cups and sanitizing.


----------



## sparkyjoe

Oh, no! Are you losing babies, adults, or all ages?

I hope you get everything back in order soon.


----------



## MrVampire181

Just adults. The fish I breed never get sick (well other than typical lethargy or ick). The whites are some of the healthier ones (thank God). Sanitizing everything and buying antibiotics. Also talking to top IBC breeder to help me. Going to the store for more cups and ice cream salt (same as AQ salt but a LOT cheaper).


----------



## jeffegg2

Sorry to hear your bad luck MrV. Hope you can recoup!

Perhaps some heavy metal in the water that conditioner did not remove? Metals tend to be additive over time and not an immedately noticable thing. But can be fatal. Perhaps have your water tested, and a good idea to switch to bottled water for drinking for a time being until you get results? Like the canary in the coal mine, these little creatures can detect lower levels of toxins than we can....

A good time to re-organize a new fish room!

Best of luck!
Jeff.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm so sorry Dom? Do you have any idea why?


----------



## MrVampire181

Hexamita according to an IBC disease expert. Bleaching everything and adding salt to my water again (haven't for a few years). No more snails or live plants either. I'm done with disease.


----------



## jeffegg2

This is also a good reminder that I need to be more sanitary in the fish room. sanitizer for the nets.... and so on. It just takes one bug:shock: to wipe out a lot of work.

Jeff.:|


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm so sorry DOM. I know how much you wanted to expand and do other lines and spawns.


----------



## MrVampire181

jeffegg2 said:


> Sorry to hear your bad luck MrV. Hope you can recoup!
> 
> Perhaps some heavy metal in the water that conditioner did not remove? Metals tend to be additive over time and not an immedately noticable thing. But can be fatal. Perhaps have your water tested, and a good idea to switch to bottled water for drinking for a time being until you get results? Like the canary in the coal mine, these little creatures can detect lower levels of toxins than we can....
> 
> A good time to re-organize a new fish room!
> 
> Best of luck!
> Jeff.


I'm considering going to R/O water for this very reason.


----------



## jeffegg2

I found this link about Hex. Very interesting....

http://z7.invisionfree.com/BettaBreeders/index.php?showtopic=1839

And this med: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## jeffegg2

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm considering going to R/O water for this very reason.


R/O may be an extreme. I think RO also does not contain the right minerals or buffering. I use the Culligan Level 4 filtration for my drinking water and use it for my fish water as well. It also saves where the wife was buying bottled water all the time. More environmentaly friendly to not use all those plastic bottles.....

The level 4 removes all toxins and chemicals that you don't want....

http://www.discountfilterstore.com/water-filter-whole-house-culligan-level-4-d-40.html

I have it under the kitchen counter and attached to a dedicated faucet as it reduces the water flow to much for the regular faucet...

I used a faucet similar to this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Long-Reach-...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item519f2df72d

Works great for coffee too!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Thank you Jeff! I was just about to hit that forum. Linda gave me some meds awhile back. Too bad I can't find them. Going to order some.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm so sorry you've had this happen to you. Don't give up, we learn from the bad as well as the good.


----------



## SeniorD

*Off topic statement/question...*
* MrVampire, I thought you were like 60 y/o.....*​


----------



## tpocicat

No...that would be me LOL!


----------



## SeniorD

tpocicat said:


> No...that would be me LOL!


*Yeah, I went back to the post that made me think that. I don't know why I thought he was 60. xD Maybe because you were shocked at his age in that post too.*

*@Mr.V I feel ya with living with your mom. Although my mom lives with me. It sucks.*​


----------



## jeffegg2

SeniorD said:


> *Off topic statement/question...*
> * MrVampire, I thought you were like 60 y/o.....*​


57 here....:shock:

Jeff.


----------



## dramaqueen

MrV 60 years old!! Rofl. He's 10 years older than me.lol


----------



## SeniorD

dramaqueen said:


> MrV 60 years old!! Rofl. He's 10 years older than me.lol


*You're 5?....o.0 Isn't he only 15? Not that it is my business...xD I'm probably a dork.*
​


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm only 15 lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

You're not 5? lol


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm confused as to how 5 got here lol.


----------



## SeniorD

dramaqueen said:


> MrV 60 years old!! Rofl. He's 10 years older than me.lol


*Lol, This is why I thought five. Maybe I just think like one but I get it now. They should really had a <sarcasm>tag</sarcasm> for the internet. xD*​


----------



## lilyth88

I'm so confused!


----------



## dramaqueen

I just said 5 because I think SeniorD accidently posted 5 years old and I was just being funny. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Uh, actually I think I misunderstood SeniorD. Lol. He was asking if I was 5 because MrV said he was 15.


----------



## MrVampire181

Treating everyone for hexamita.

Holding off on breeding for a month or two. I'm bidding on a super red HMPK pair and I might get a red HM male from Nicebettas to go with my current red female.


----------



## tpocicat

Best of luck, I hope they all pull through. Having sick fish is really tough to deal with.


----------



## Pewmew

good luck :\ I'm sorry it happened, I hate how easily something can get sick and die


----------



## dramaqueen

The whites are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Crowntailed

no bettas up for sale yet.... geuss i am going to have to wait a little longer


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure he'll let us know when he comes back.


----------



## Crowntailed

Any update? or any fish up yet? I cant find your website so i cant check D:


----------



## Mo

Mile high bettas. Just seach that in google. It should be one of the first few results


----------



## BeautifulBetta

http://www.facebook.com/MileHighBettas


----------

